# Diagnosed with gestational diabetes (28 weeks) help?



## Nina_B (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello everyone!

There's a long, and extensive family history of type 1 and type 2 diabetes in my family.

Between 24 and 26 weeks I started getting really, really tired and thirsty and feeling incredibly giddy. I also began losing weight. At my 26 week midwife appointment there was sugar in my urine. I asked for the gestational diabetes test (it's usually only triggered after sugar showing three times).

I had this yesterday and was told I was diabetic. The midwife said it was likely gestational diabetes as I've had lots of regular blood tests over the years for an unrelated condition that have all shown my sugars as normal. However she did say my results in the sugar test are usually more indicative of type 2 - but since there's never been a sign of diabetes before pregnancy and the symptoms are all withing the last month, they're working on GD.

I was a bit overweight at the start of pregnancy (in my defence I got pregnant over Christmas and the joys of morning sickness restricted what I could eat and what exercise I could manage  ) but there was no concern about my weight from my midwife.

From 12 weeks to 24 weeks I gained 5kilos (11lbs)

I have, without trying, lost all of that weight in the last 4 weeks. Plus an additional kilo.

Baby is growing normally at the moment. And my bump is growing.

But I am exhausted. My diet is pretty good. I don't have much in the way of sugar - except the occasional ice cream in the hot weather. I have some carbs, but not tons. I don't snack (I don't like most biscuits etc.) I do like strawberries and bananas - which I know are sugary.

I have a meeting with the diabetic nurse at maternity on Tuesday morning. But I'm stumped about what I can/ cannot eat at the moment. Does anyone have any ideas?

I'm totally exhausted at the moment. I know I should do more exercise, and before recent weeks I was walking 10,000/15,000 plus steps a day. Up to 16 weeks I was still lifting regularly (110 kg deadlift and 70 kg squits)  But I have pelvic girdle pain and extreme fatigue and I'm totally struggling at the mo.

What can I do until Tuesday?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 16, 2018)

It sounds like you have been doing the right things to me. A simple walk after meals etc is good. Really good luck. I might have two bananas a year if that. & I am a cheeky monkey


----------

